# Android Druckauftrag über Mobiles Internet



## tomier (2. Sep 2012)

Liebe Leute,

Ich habe ein App mit welchem ich gerne über 3G-Internet auf einen Netzwerkdrucker drucken möchte.
Prinzipiell ist es eine Textdatei.

Ich muss sagen ich habe doch schon einige Zeit herumgesucht und bin auf javax.print z.B. gestoßen aber ich habe noch nicht verstanden wie 
1. ich diese API herunterlade und WO?
2. Ob dieses Unterfangen mit dem der javax.print möglich ist

Hier habe ich einige Dinge gefunden allerdings die unteren 2 Beispiele sind auch für Swing.

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeines/7159-drucken-vielen-dokumentarten.html

Der Drucker ist ein HP LaserJet Professional CM140 PCL6 Series. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich anfangen soll außer das man einen Socket aufbauen muss aber sonst.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## schlingel (3. Sep 2012)

Ich habe mich kurz in das Thema eingelesen, weil es mich auch interessiert, und was ich von meiner Recherche jetzt so gelernt habe klingt gar nicht gut:

javax.print ist Teil der Oracle Systembibliotheken, welches aber leider nicht in dem Subset für Android enthalten ist. (Siehe diesen Google Dev. Post)

Google hat auch ein paar Issues offen die, die fehlende API betreffen. Issue 1, Issue 2

Wenn man SO glauben darf, siehe folgende Posts (1, 2), dann hat man die Wahl zwischen 3rd Party Libs für direktes Drucken über Wifi (welche auch nicht gut sein sollen) oder dem von Google forcierten Google Print. Welches anscheinend auch nur 3rd Party Libs hat. 

Kurze Rede, langer Sinn: javax.print wird dir nicht helfen können.


----------



## tomier (3. Sep 2012)

Ich habe das Glück mit einen Hp ePrint fähigem Drucker deswegen schicke ich das jetzt per E-Mail und fertig.

Aber du hast leider Recht, da gibt es noch nichts sehr effektives.


----------

